

Verizon launching VCAST App Store to compete with Android Market? - sandipc
http://androidandme.com/2010/09/carriers/v-cast-app-store-to-compete-with-official-android-market/

======
markstansbury
Verizon is eventually going to kill themselves with all this VCAST crap. It
cost them the iPhone. Now it's going to alienate Google. No one wants it. It
gets them nowhere.

~~~
sandipc
absolutely. Really hope Google puts its foot down on this kind of garbage.

